# Noob tire/wheel question



## TJHPFreak (Nov 18, 2008)

So i am brand new here to the forum and i have been reading around quite a bit on what people have to say about the new gto's. I have an 06 gto stock right now and i plan on running in the future a pedders coilover suspension kit and i was hoping 20's in the rear and 19's in the front. what is the max..or rather..bes suited tire size for me to run without having to roll the fenders or tub the rear end? i never plan on making my car a pure drag car but after all it is a muscle car so they live to drive straight and i want to make sure i have as much tire as possible. I hope to with my future suspension and steering mods to have a very capable muscle car that can handle the twistys with ease and poise. I was hoping to get something like a 295 or even a 305 in the rear and maybe a 265 up front but from the research i have been doing here i'm guessing those tire sizes are far too large and would never work.

Thank you for the help,


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum i know 19's will fit noy sure about the 20's though.


----------



## TJHPFreak (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. I like the staggered set up so i was hoping 20's and 19's but if they dont fit 19's and 18's are just as fine. What about tire size? I know it has a lot to do with backspacing and offset of the wheels but what is the largest i could run in the back and front?


----------

